# Workaround: x11/nvidia-driver with UEFI boot on FreeBSD 10.1



## asteriskRoss (Apr 30, 2015)

Unfortunately, the UEFI boot loader on FreeBSD 10.1 doesn't play nicely with the proprietary Nvidia driver, x11/nvidia-driver.  When I try to load it in loader.conf(5), I experience a kernel panic.

The workaround is to remove the entry from /boot/loader.conf and instead load the driver in rc.conf(5), by appending the following line to /etc/rc.conf:
	
	



```
kld_list="nvidia"
```
The issue may be related to PR 193770.


----------

